# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  فائدة تعدل وزنها ذهباً   قراءة عميقة للنفس ..

## ابوعبدالرحمن حسين المحيبس

فائدة تعدل وزنها ذهباً
           قراءة عميقة للنفس .. 

قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله :

" ومِن شأن الجسد أنه إذا كان جائعًا فأخذ من طعامٍ حاجته ، استغنى عن طعام آخر ، حتى لايأكله - إن أكل منه - إلا بكراهة ، وربما ضره أكله ولم ينتفع به ، ولم يكن هو المغذي له الذي يقيم بدنه.

وكذلك العبد إذا أخذ من غير الأعمال
المشروعة بعض حاجته ، قلَّت رغبته 
في المشروع وانتفاعه به ، بقدر ما
اعتاض من غيره ، بخلاف من صرف
نِهمته وهمته إلى المشروع ، فإنه تعظم محبته له ومنفعته به ويتم دينه ، ويكمل إسلامه

ولذا تجد أن مَن أكثر من سماع
القصائد لطلب صلاح قلبه، تنقص رغبته في سماع القرآن حتى ربما كرهه ..

ومن أكثر من السفر إلى زيارات
المشاهد ونحوها،لا يبقى لحج البيت الحرام في قلبه مِن المحبة والتعظيم مايكون في قلب من وسعته السُنَّة .

ومن أدمن على أخذ الحكمة والآداب
من كلام حكماء فارس والروم ، لا يبقى لحكمة الإسلام وآدابه في قلبه ذاك الموقع

ومن أدمن قصص الملوك وسيرهم ، 
لا يبقى لقصص الأنبياء وسيرهم 
في قلبه ذاك الاهتمام ، ونظير هذا كثير "
المصدر : إقتضاء الصراط المستقيم مخالفة أصحاب الجحيم  (١ / ٥٤٢)

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

نصيحة غالية. نفع الله بك، ورحم الله شيخ الإسلام.

----------

